

Microsoft already eyeing Google and Apple with Windows 8 - anderzole
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/12/microsoft-eying-google-apple-with-windows-8-development.ars

======
JunkDNA
And the distraction of MS continues.... Microsoft really needs some focus.
Their incessant desire to go after every single area of the consumer space (no
matter the cost) is a massive drag on their ability to execute. Contrast that
with a company like Oracle, who as far as I know makes zero consumer-facing
products. Likewise, both Google and Apple are just not competitive with MS in
the corporate space. Nibbling around the edges? Sure. But serious competition?
Not really. Google's mail hosting is probably the only spot where MS faces
genuine competition from google, but they are at a disadvantage there because
IT shops (especially ones in places where privacy is paramount like
healthcare) are very reluctant to let all that email go outside their walls.

What MS really needs, is to make Windows Server so compelling that even a unix
guy like me looks at it and says, "You know, that would be way better than
putting my stuff on Linux". That's a tall order, but it's possible (at least
with the non-religious side of the Linux user base).

